# [BASH] Zewnetrzne programy

## 187451

Witam

Jak w temacie. Pisze skrypt w bashu i on ma miedzy innymi na podstawie jakis roznych zaleznosci i warunkow zewnetrzych wywolywac inne programy. Moj problem polega na tym ze jak wywoluje je tak jak poleca to kazdy kurs internetowy czyli 

```
echo `emerge --sync`
```

 to wszystko owszem dziala fajnie, tylko ze efekt dzialania tego wywolanego programu pokazuje sie dopiero jak proces sie juz zakonczy. A mi zalezy zeby widziec wszystko po kolei tak jakbym uruchomil program recznie.

A druga sprawa, to czy da sie jakos sprawdzic czy program (lub skrypt - jesli potrafi?) zwraca jakas wartosc do systemu? Bo chcialbym uzaleznic dzialanie skryptu od efektu pracy zewnetrznych programow. Np jesli program zwroci 1 do systemu tzn ze cos poszlo nie tak i trzeba przerwac prace.

Mam nadzieje ze wyrazilem sie jasno, bo ostatnio ciezko mi to przychodzi.

----------

## no4b

1) man exec

2) $?

----------

## SlashBeast

co za bezsens, echo `emerge --sync` I chcesz output na bierzaco? To wpisz samo... emerge --sync.

----------

## Raku

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> A druga sprawa, to czy da sie jakos sprawdzic czy program (lub skrypt - jesli potrafi?) zwraca jakas wartosc do systemu? Bo chcialbym uzaleznic dzialanie skryptu od efektu pracy zewnetrznych programow. Np jesli program zwroci 1 do systemu tzn ze cos poszlo nie tak i trzeba przerwac prace.
> 
> 

 

```

echo $?

```

----------

